# Recent Work



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Still trying to keep my hand in the craft. This is of course a self portrait LOL 90x160 and nine layers. Tiger is 4 threads Red, Blue, Electra and Black. Second layer is the same but removing the red and electra leaving blue and black. Thru in a few JTOBs just to spice things up. I played with the exposure a bit to try to show the contrast in face and beard but still couldnt bet them the way it looks in real life.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Unreal!!!*

That is some AMAZING Work...Doc!!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Almost speechless Doc. Perhaps the finest work I have ever seen.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Outstanding. You do beautiful work.
Do you have an eagle pattern? I made one but I don't like it.
Pat


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work Doc!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Woah!
Piece of art.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Really nice doc!!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Beautiful work, you are a true artist. I am sure Chickenboy would like to have that one.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

The picture that you used for a self-portrait must have been when you were in your teens...the clothes look outdated (lol). You are so far ahead of us that we may never catch up. Really, really nice work.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Perfection Doc, like always. That tiger really moves. What color Electra did you put in, silver?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

jaycook said:


> Perfection Doc, like always. That tiger really moves. What color Electra did you put in, silver?


Yep. I am pretty stingy with that and my pearl. Both can be used to do tigers like abalone


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Doc those are amazing! As Eli's said, you are in a league of your own!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

2400tman said:


> Doc those are amazing! As Eli's said, you are in a league of your own!


Exactly. Doc, simply outstanding!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Doc those are amazing! As Eli's said, you are in a league of your own!


I'm ALL in on that! He has always been the one to set the bar we all strive to reach!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderful kind words. Age is starting to take some of the things I always took for granted away and I know I am not up to what I used to be but I still enjoy it and love helping everyone.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Amazing and thanks for sharing your work Doc!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful work. I am with the others in thanking you for sharing.

-hook


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

ellisredfish said:


> The picture that you used for a self-portrait must have been when you were in your teens...the clothes look outdated (lol). You are so far ahead of us that we may never catch up. Really, really nice work.
> Cheers, Ellis


You can tell he was younger look at the amount of hair he had .


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Doc, sir that is art indeed!!! :cheers: I'm still a newbie to this whole custom rod building. I saw one of your videos on Youtube on weaving, I had to stop it about 2 min. in, I realized I was in way over my head. Still thanks for sharing.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow Doc! How many design colors in that one? Seven, Eight, Nine? I'm doing good to keep up with 2 lol. Like most photos, they don't do justice to your work. Thanks.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's some thread work for sure.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Doc, you sir are a living legend of the craft. Thanks for all you share and being quick to help people out. I often use one of yours signatures of thinking progression, not perfection. A person has to be able to go thru the steps of reaching the perfect part. Awesome work!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Bubba I have also learned that when you stop trying to improve you start backing up. Thanks for the wonderful comments. Check me out on Face book. I have almost finished loading pictures of all the different weaves I have done. Will start a tiger album soon.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Doc, I tried to find you on Facebook with no luck??. I assumed you were under Doc. Can you point me in right direction. Luv to check it out.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I can confirm the weave pics on Facebook, there's a ton of them. Its hard to believe somebody can turn out that many. His weave sample displays alone would be a lifetime of work for me...even if I could weave. Chris, look for James.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry I forgot Doc is my evil twin. LOL Look for James Labanowski. Not JR cause thayt is my son and looks NOTHING like me. LOL


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool, congrats!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Doc I am always blown away at your work . Got on your face book for a bit and WOW!!!!!! Thanks for posting and clearing it up for me. Im goin to have to get back on soon when I have more time! AMASING!!!!!!


----------

